# NVidia nForce Networking Controller Problem



## CaribbeanMan (Jan 21, 2010)

NVidia nForce Networking Controller. Device manager shows a yellow exclamation point and the driver properties says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)". 


I need Help with My Computer Problems I Just did the Clean install to Windows 7 Ultimate from Vista
The only driver posted for my dv6745us on the Hp support drivers site is for WiFi. My Ethernet hardware is not working Neither is My webcam. Everything else seems to work fine with the Vista drivers.

I've updated bios to F32. I have also Installed Hp Vista chipset driver which currently has my Coprocessor working. unfortunately the ethernet drivers fail to install successfully.

I'm requesting for any suggestions for rectifying the ethernet drivers. 


Appreciate your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please right click on each device that has a yellow triangle with an exclamation point.
Select Properties, then select the Details tab
In the dropdown box in the Details tab, select Hardware ID
Please let us know the exact description for the hardware ID's.


----------



## CaribbeanMan (Jan 21, 2010)

NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Properties
Hardware Ids
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30CF103C
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&CC_0200

As for the Webcam there are no details
USB\UNKNOWN is shown


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I would suggest installing the Vista chipset drivers for your OS (32 or 64 bit) using this procedure:



> *Compatibilty Mode Driver Installation:*
> 1 - Download the latest driver from the manufacturer's website.
> 2 - Uninstall the current drivers using the Control Panel...Programs and features...Uninstall a program applet. Then verify that the driver/device has been removed in Device Manager
> 3 - Right click on freshly downloaded driver installation file and select "Properties"
> ...


----------



## CaribbeanMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry Usasma Compatibility Mode Driver Installation did not rectify the problem I reinstalled Windows 7 using 64 bit and did a fresh install of the driver and still No Luck in getting the ethernet to work.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello!

I just want to suggest you to check Windows Update, maybe Network card driver is listed there...

As *usasma* said, network card driver is part of chipset drivers.
download chipset drivers from HP's Web Site and install it...

Keep us posted...


----------



## CaribbeanMan (Jan 21, 2010)

At the Very early Timing when this problem occurred Vladimirb, Windows Update found a driver for the ethernet But the computer for whatever reason could not install the driver Same has been experienced up to Present day. HP Update was also unsuccessful.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I would have to conclude that you either have a hardware problem with the networking device - or an incompatibility with the network device/drivers.

I would suggest disabling the Ethernet in the BIOS. If this is not possible, then disable it in Device Manager. 

If you need an ethernet port you'll have to obtain a PMCIA network card that has a built in port.


----------



## CaribbeanMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Well thanks for your contributions and opinions


----------

